# Girl with big grouper



## mr otter (Jun 27, 2017)

Had a good day offshore last Sunday!



In this pic I'm trying to decide if her gag is bigger.


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 27, 2017)

It is ....


----------



## Big7 (Jun 27, 2017)

Think I would keep the girl and put the Grouper back.
You already knew that though! 

Nice catch(s)


----------



## brriner (Jun 27, 2017)

Nice fish and a lovely fishing partner.  Congratulations on both.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jun 28, 2017)

Nice catch,,,, good eating right there,,,,


----------

